
Ask HN: Why hasn't Edward Snowden been captured yet? - alexhakawy
If the FBI CIA and NSA is so powerful how come they can&#x27;t just snatch him up and bring to the US for the crime he allegedly committed?
======
BjoernKW
I'd say diplomacy. Russia is a powerful nation with an at least reasonably
proficient secret service (the FSB might not be the match for the CIA the KGB
used to be but I suppose they still know how to do their job). So, if they did
try capturing him things might get messy and unlike the affairs of less
powerful nations the CIA is involved in, in this case this might have serious
repercussions.

Besides, what does the US stand to gain from capturing Snowden other than
making an example of him? He's no immediate threat to any operations or to
national security.

------
aburan28
He is in Russia? What do you expect the FBI to do, kidnap him and smuggle him
out of a country they have no jurisdiction in? Better question is why did the
State Department cancel his passport on his way to Moscow knowing very well
that he still could hold the key to an encrypted trove of highly sensitive
documents

------
Jugurtha
They could if they wanted to. Do they want to? If they get him to the U.S.,
they'd _have to_ deal with him.

I don't think they want to get him because it'd dramatically limit their
options and possibly set a precedent with far-reaching consequences (is he a
traitor? is he a hero? what does it mean to be either? is the public ready?
how well would a pardon be received? if they pardon him, who else would they
have to pardon? what does it mean to leak sensitive information? what does
that mean for cases of espionage?)

Why address the elephant in the room when you shouldn't have brought an
elephant in the room in the first place? Just let the elephant where he is.

------
Esau
Personally, I have been wondering is the cozy relationship between Trump and
Putin signals danger for Snowden. I could totally see Snowden being handed
over as a gesture.

